# Snook bait taste good



## jurdun756 (Nov 3, 2006)

went shrimpin yesterday and filled my bucket
 with snook bait:fishing: 
all jumbo's


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Snook*

would taste alot betteropcorn: and all you needed to keep alive would have been a dozen. And if you didnt catch any Snook... you still had your bait, to take home and boil up and eat later..... they really arent that hard to keep alive at all..........but to each his own...:beer:


----------



## DVO (Mar 22, 2004)

Dang, those are BIG shrimps. Where did you get them?. I never shrimping before, and still don't know how to, but I wish I have about two dozen LIVE for my snook adventure. Give me your secret .. Thanks


----------

